# FollowMe-Tandem - wer hat`s???



## mäxx__ (20. März 2009)

Ich brauche für diese Saison eine Tandemstange, um ab und zu das 20" Radl vom Kleinen anzudocken.

Ausser der sauschweren Trailgator-Stange bin ich nun auf die FollowMe-Tandemverbindung gestossen.

Dabei werden die Hinterachse vom Elternrad mit der Vorderachse des Kinderbikes verschraubt.


Meine Frage nun an euch:

Hat jemand dieses System schon mal getestet bzw. im Einsatz?
Was kostet das Ganze?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## saturno (20. März 2009)

mäxx schrieb:


> Ich brauche für diese Saison eine Tandemstange, um ab und zu das 20" Radl vom Kleinen anzudocken.
> 
> Ausser der sauschweren Trailgator-Stange bin ich nun auf die FollowMe-Tandemverbindung gestossen.
> 
> ...




das beste was es am markt gibt, durchdacht, funktioniert super und man kann verschiedene rädergrößen nutzen. anders wie beim trailgator sitzt der nachwuchs immer gerade und optimal auf seinem rad und man muß nix umbauen. einmal eingestellt und das wars. kostet zwar um die 200 euros aber läßt sich wieder sehr gut verkaufen. 


kauftipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (20. März 2009)

Also den Follow-me kann ich Dir nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Der hat sich seit Jahren auf vielen Kilometern mit unterschiedlichen Radgrößen bei mir bewährt. Auch leichte Geländetouren sind ohne Probleme damit möglich und den Nachwuchs freut es, wenn es mal auf einem Trail durchs Gebüsch geht.
Das Follow-me ist seinen Preis auf jeden Fall wert.
Leider brauche ich meinen noch dieses Jahr, sonst hätte ich ihn dir verkaufen können.


----------



## chris5000 (20. März 2009)

Das hört sich ja ziemlich vielversprechend an.

Eine Frage aber auch von mir an diejenigen, die so ein Teil haben: Ich würde evtl. befürchten, dass Töchterchen angesichts der Option jederzeit bequem und schnell gezogen werden zu können, ein gutes Stück an eigentlich schon vorhandener Motivation auch mittlere Strecken mit eigener Kraft zu bewältigen, plötzlich wieder einbüßen könnte.

Konntet Ihr bei Euren Kindern etwas in dieser Richtung beobachten oder haltet Ihr so eine Befürchtung nach Eurer Erfahrung für unbegründet?

danke,
Chris


----------



## hoedsch (20. März 2009)

Einen Motivationsverlust bei den Kindern konnte ich nicht feststellen. Wenn sie gezogen werden wollten, waren sie meist auch schon ein großes Stück gefahren. Vielmehr musste ich das Kind motivieren sich im Stadtverkehr bitte ziehen zu lassen, da das eindeutig stressfreier ist.


----------



## thordis (3. April 2009)

Hat sich während unseres Radurlaubs bestens bewährt. Zudem das sicherste System am Markt, da keine Kippgefahr, keine Bruchstellenrisiken, schön fest fixiert. Ich persönlich finde die Fingereinklemmgefahr beim Kinderradeinhängen zwar relativ hoch, aber das mag daran liegen, dass wir das System praktisch nur für längere Radtouren anbauen und sich somit keine rechte Routine einstellen will...


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. April 2009)

Sytem ist TOPP
Ob sie die Motivation verliert hängt von ihrem Typ/Charakter ab.


----------



## emvau (8. Juni 2009)

wie schaut es mit der alltagstauglichkeit aus? ich meine damit: vater bringt das kind in den kindergarten, mutter holt es ab. 



			
				herstellerwebsite schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatzteile: Zusätzliche Montage-Set zum Einrichten eines weiteren Erwachsen- oder Kinderfahrrades sind erhältlich.



ist das ähnlich praktisch, wie einen hänger an/abzukoppeln?

verwendet ihr das an den mountainbikes? ohne gepäckträger?
ein starrbike und ein islabike damit zu verbinden, hätte charme und reizt mich. wilde downhills sind m tandem ohnehin nicht möglich.


----------



## oldman (15. Juli 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit der alltagstauglichkeit aus? ich meine damit: vater bringt das kind in den kindergarten, mutter holt es ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kein problem. sobald das kinderrad nicht mehr angekoppelt ist, haengt man das gestell mittels eines gurtes am sattel oder halt am gepäckträger an- fertig.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juli 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Einen Motivationsverlust bei den Kindern konnte ich nicht feststellen. Wenn sie gezogen werden wollten, waren sie meist auch schon ein großes Stück gefahren. Vielmehr musste ich das Kind motivieren sich im Stadtverkehr bitte ziehen zu lassen, da das eindeutig stressfreier ist.


...sehe ich auch so.

Eine geniale Erfindung - musste wohl mal wieder ein Schweizer darauf kommen...


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juli 2009)

Habe das FollowMe-Tandem jetzt endlich auch im Einsatz, da ich erst noch ein bisschen tüfteln musste,weil mein Sohn ein kleines BMX mit sehr breiter Gabel fährt und so nicht in die Vorrichtung passte. Jetzt ist aber alles fertig und Papa&Sohn sind begeistert Absolut geniales Teil, was man jedem nur ans Herz legen kann, der seine Kinder sicher transportieren möchte.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (16. Juli 2009)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Habe das FollowMe-Tandem jetzt endlich auch im Einsatz, da ich erst noch ein bisschen tüfteln musste,weil mein Sohn ein kleines BMX mit sehr breiter Gabel fährt und so nicht in die Vorrichtung passte. Jetzt ist aber alles fertig und Papa&Sohn sind begeistert Absolut geniales Teil, was man jedem nur ans Herz legen kann, der seine Kinder sicher transportieren möchte.
> Gruß Willi!


----------



## Kati (9. November 2017)

Zwar schon etwas älter der Thread, aber wollte kein neues Thema aufmachen.
Follow Me gibt bis 20" an. Woran liegt es, dass 24" nicht mehr passt?
Mein "Problem": Kind (4 Jahre noch 16" auf letzter Rille) braucht neues Rad. Allerdings jetzt schon 1,14m und Geburtstag in reichlich 4 Monaten, also noch etwas Zeit zum Wachsen. Würde eigentlich ein kleines 24" (Kania/Pyro 24S) kaufen. Es fährt aber noch nicht so ausdauernd um längere Strecken durchzustehen. 20" will ich eigentlich nicht mehr kaufen.
Gibt es Möglichkeiten mit etwas Bastelei auch 24" einzuspannen?


----------



## kc85 (9. November 2017)

Meine Meinung: Ein Kind das wirklich auf ein 24er passt, braucht schlicht keine FollowMe-Kupplung mehr.

Wir hatte auch ein FollowMe und haben das am 16er mit beiden Kids sehr häufig genutzt. So bald die Kinder auf einem 20er saßen, war das FollowMe nur noch auf sehr langen Touren mal ein Thema. Ab dem 24er (bei uns ab jeweils 6 Jahren im Einsatz) haben die Kids das schlichtweg nicht mehr gebraucht und auch nicht mehr danach gefragt.

Zum Pyro 24 small: Dazu brauchts mindestens 122-124cm Körpergröße. Bei 114cm sollte man sich also eher Gedanken über ein schönes 20er machen. Ein Pyro 20 Large sollte z.B. schon knapp passen. Das kann man dann 2 Jahre fahren und dann das Kind auf ein 24er setzen.

Zum FollowMe selber: Schon ein 20er mit fetten Reifen lässt sich da nur schwer drin unterbringen. Mein Bruder hat ein Riprock 20 am FollowMe und musste zur Unterbringung schon heftig basteln. Mit entsprechendem Aufwand lässt sich sicherlich auch ein 24er (Problem ist der Raddurchmesser) da dran festmachen. Aber sinnvoll ist das sicherlich nicht und vom original FollowMe bliebe nicht viel übrig.

kc85


----------



## supersammy (26. März 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage zum Gebrauch des FollowMe in Verbindung mit einer 12mm Steckachse. Es gibt dafür ja Steckachsen Adapter. Laut Angabe sollte man diese messen und da die passende Lange auswählen. Ich brauche es für das Achsmaß 12x1 Syntace / DT Swiss. Mein Problem liegt darin, das meine Steckachse 164mm lang ist. Laut Anbieter kann man aber nur die Länge 160mm oder 167mm für Boost System wählen.

Ich denke das die 160mm Variante nicht funktioniert, da das Adapterstück welches von außen aufgeschraubt wird, dann auf dem Auflaufenden/Rahmen aufliegt und somit nicht korrekt und sicher sitzt. 

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht.



MfG Sammy


----------



## mac_ludwig (26. März 2020)

Die 160mm ist eine M12 x 1,0
Diese passt in der Regel für das Syntace X12 System mit 142mm Systemmaß.

Welches System (Hersteller/Modell) hast Du denn?
auf den Bildern siehst du so eine Achse in 160mm. Das Endstück wird seitlich reingeschaut. Kleinere Differenzen kann man ausgleichen. M. E. ist genug Fleisch um die 4 mm ausgleichen zu können. Aber dazu können Dir andere ev. genauere Infos geben.


----------



## supersammy (26. März 2020)

Hier mal paar Bilder. 
Ich habe original eine Steckachse M12x1.0 (Syntace?) Länge 165mm. Zum Vergleich habe ich mal einen Thule Steckachse eingeschraubt, welche genau diese 160mm Länge hat. 
Wie du auf dem Foto sehen kannst fehlen dann die 5mm zum bündigem Abschluß. Wenn ich jetzt das Adapterstück anschrauben will, liegt dieser doch dann voll auf dem Rahmen an. Soll das so sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_ludwig (26. März 2020)

Schaut in der Tat nach einer anderen Größe aus. 
anbei paar Bilder wie es bei mir aussieht:
Bild 1: Original X12 Achse 160mm
Bild 2: FollowMe 160mm Achse
Bild 3: FollowMe Achse in eingebautem Endstück 
Bild 4: Vergleich beider Achsen

=> das Endstück liegt nicht plan auf der Achse auf, sondern an dem Insert im Rahmen.

Ob das aber bei Dir auch passt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------

